# Can i get backdated unemployment benefit



## philboy (20 Jun 2007)

Hi,

I left my last job in mid Feb of this year. I had only originally intended to be out of work for only 1-2 months. So, i never applied to go on the dole. I am now still unemployed and have today just filled out the online form for jobseekers benefit. Will i get backpaid for all of the weeks that i was unemployed?

Many Thanks.


----------



## Thrifty (20 Jun 2007)

Can apply for it -all they can say is no. I think you do have to have a reasonable reason why you did not apply for it at the time. Explain that you did not feel you would be out of work long enough. They gave a back date to my brother two years ago when he explained this - I don't think you have an automatic right to it and annoying as it sounds it really depends on who deals with you and whether willing to accommodate you.


----------



## Welfarite (21 Jun 2007)

It will help too if you can produce enough evidence to show that you were available for and looking for work during that period (i.e letters of rejections, interviews, etc.). They have to decide that you were available for and genuinely seeking work for that period. After all, they don't know if you were even in the country!


----------



## philboy (21 Jun 2007)

Thanks guys,

I'll bring along some letters of application & email conversations with recruitment agencies. I really didn't think that i would be out of work for so long. Hopefully i'll meet a nice person.

Thanks,
Philip.


----------

